# Serious Cigars Holiday Party



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

If by chance you do know what this party was about than you need to check out this thread http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t11814-one-serious-party.html

Ron thanks for throwing the best Cigar Party of the year, year after year!!!!!

Ok these pictures are not the greatest because it was so damn smoky in there, go figure!

I'm not posting all the names so when you see yourself just post what pic your in.


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Just WAY TOO MUCH FUN had by all! Frank, I LOOOOOOVE your shirt. And the shot of Jen, Wendy and me turned out nicely, after Tony got out of the picture LOL


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You guys suck :biggrin:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great looking event..... Wish they had something like this out here in So Cali


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

You guys really do it big out there. We could use some of that action in the Atlanta area.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wish i lived close enough to have made it to this! Looks like one hell of a party!

Deuce


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha ha. I think there was a big puff of cigar smoke rising today when the tent was dismantled. It was a GREAT time. Thanks for posting the pix, Frank!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic's Frank. What an awesome evening it was indeed. 

At our next HERF, I think we should get a THANK YOU card and send it to the folks at Serious. I personally spoke to Ron's wife and told her how much I appreciated her effort as I know how much work it takes to put on something like this.

She was genuinely appreciative of the comments, so I think it would be a simple, but nice thought after they put on such a HERF...

Just my .02


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time.
by the way what is that woman smoking in the third picture ( a new acid?)


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

cigar9 said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time.
> by the way what is that woman smoking in the third picture ( a new acid?)


Ha ha. That's me! I smoked three cigars that night, but that was just a carrot stick (unlit of course)! We were just finishing up our meal when the picture was taken & I picked up the carrot stick just to be a dumb a$$.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for sharing the pics - looks like a great time. Texas definitely knows how to party. That Ligero Frank is holding looks incredible!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Just amazing! Thanks for sharing the pics... and making all the rest of us jealous as hell! :mumbles:

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Man the people at Serious Cigars really know how to show their appreciation--Nice Pic's and looks like everyone was really enjoying themselves---


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

J-e-a-l-o-u-s...


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

You Houston folks have all the fun!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Just amazing! Thanks for sharing the pics... and making all the rest of us jealous as hell! :mumbles:
> 
> CD


ditto (sigh)


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah that was one of the best times ive ever had period..


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like an amazing time.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> ditto (sigh)


I'm with you Mike! Looks like an awesome time.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Gotta love tent events...kind of reminds me of when the Humidour up in Baltimore had their grande opening... except that there looks WAY bigger. Looks like it was an awesome time!


----------

